# Conventional reel size for pier fishing



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey all, I seem to be really poor at the search function, because I searched for a couple visitations of this bit could t find anything. 

What size reel should I be looking at for on a 7-6 to 8 foot pier and inlet fishing rod?

Round or low profile?

Any specific features I should be looking at? 

Also, does anyone know of a company that makes a rod in that size range that is a 2 piece?


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jim, IMO it can depend on the area, water depths, possible target species, current strengths & such. In some places, with some species you could use similar outfits that you're probably already using for bass. In other places you'll want heavier tackle. Generally, I like something in a size such as an ABU 6600 or a Penn 309 on a medium heavy rod, or a spinning reel in a 5000 or similar size. I have a couple of Daiwa Beefstick rods I use, both conventional & spinning . They're inexpensive, fiberglass & heavy, but for my budget & the times I get to use them they work well. The Ugly Stick rods are also popular. Much would depend on your budget too, as you can get setup for pier fishing inexpensively or at a higher cost range.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I enjoy nice tackle so I will probably put some money into it. Looking at a Croix travel rod and a Calcutta perhaps, maybe the 400B?


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

To choose equipment, I recommend matching it all by going backwards from the targeted and likely fish considering also the fishing styles and techniques you prefer and your personality regarding desired challenge level and your patients with either fighting a fish on low pound test with someone to manage a pier net or if you prefer to simply horse it in.

That helps determine the pounds test of line you choose. Decide if you want to cast lures or use a float or one of many techniques of bait fishing. If casting, pick lures and lure weights that match the targeted fish and match the line test strength and lure weight to the rod you select for it. Determine if you want enough extra line to fight a fish of a size that will necessarily take line. Then pick your reel that will spool that much line of the pound test you will be using considering choosing braid will allow you to go smaller and lighter if the drag is sufficiently high. All of that gets you to be able to narrow down reel choices to a list with among them various levels of quality and price. Then decide on that.

I have a large variety of rods, reels, line and lures. That way I can alter what I'm using depending upon what's biting and what I choose to target and how to best fish it at the moment. I've recently purchased a large variety of lures in quite a range of lure weights. I find by practicing with my many rods and reels that it's most important to match the lure weight to the rod for ease of casting and distance.

Then I match the reel to the line also considering desired drag. Some of my lightweight spinning reels are of exceptional quality that gives me the rare combination of lightweight with high drag and because they are small, I match them with braid when fishing expensive lures. But, when fishing soft plastics or light Blue Fox lures or similar, I take a chance with mono filament line. I'm often capable of quick line changes by having extra spools already spooled with different lines or even quicker by having another complete rod and reel already set up and ready to fish differently as circumstances change moment to moment. Moments of fishing opportunity can change fast and be short lasting, so being ready to go with an appropriate change maximizes the closing window of opportunity. 

Basically, it's matching up many things for compatibility. If you are going to have just one rod and reel, then consider all of the types of fishing you might want to do and choose what might not be optimal for just one, but maximally versatile for all or what will work for most.

My equipment collection continues with a latest focus on surf fishing. Though I have no specific coast or date in mind, I have accumulated weeks of vacation time to go to a coast for fishing and I've added appropriate reels and line and lures to my collection for both surf fishing and ocean pier fishing. Currently, I'm practicing long distance casting with my new equipment in preparation for cast and retrieve with lures which makes fishing athletic and that's also desired. I enjoy learning new styles of fishing.

Until then, I might combine continued distance casting with shore fishing Utah reservoirs. Though odd, the attractions of that to me is developing skill with the new equipment to be proficient when I vacation to a coast while fanning out and covering more water faster. For that, the 40 inches per turn line retrieve rate of my new Penn Clash CLA 8000 reels appealed to me. I can present to targeted water from considerable distance yet retrieve it fast once out of that zone to be quickly ready for my next cast. In choosing this reel, I selected it for durability and quite lightweight for a huge line capacity, 30 pound drag and quick line retrieve. 

I also have seen boils just out of my casting range. They had me running through trees to get closer to cast only to diminish and start again closer to where I was. With my new focus on distance casting, I'll be able to stand in one spot and cast past the boils as quick as they occur and retrieve a large swim bait through the boil. I want to test a theory that the dominant big fish in a reservoir will be highly aggressive to smaller fish challanging the territory of it's bait ball that it rounded up. I also want to give that a shot from shore.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Although no longer in production, I recommend the Penn 525 GS ( I have 2 of them ) . . . One tough little mother of a reel, especially after I put 4.25:1 gears into them !


----------



## sulsj (Feb 23, 2015)

Been pretty happy with a new Penn 320 gti from Ebay for $50. Very versatile with pier, deep sea/offshore fishing. 
Also highly recommend Abu Garcia 5500 which has a levelwind and is very smooth. 
If you are fine without levelwind, my favorite casting conventional reel is Akios 656 CTM. Very easy to cast and sturdy. I'm using it for crabbing and inshore rockfish/lincod fishing and also in beach for stripper.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

For lures, I would say LP baitcaster all the way. I have a Revo 3 Inshore, Orra 2 Inshore, and a Black Max 3. Black Max 3 is the cheapest option, but it is plenty good enough with 18lb drag. But my favorite out of the three is Orra2 Inshore. Light & Smooth.

I actually recommend a one piece 7' - 7'6" for lures at a pier, but if that's not an option and you are looking for something more versatile and in two piece, Tica Dolphin (UGSA) 8' Casting comes in two piece. The guides are larger than other baitcasting rods, but it works and if you decide to switch to bottom fishing, it can throw up to either 2oz or 3oz depending on the power rating you choose. I have the 3oz 8' and used it a lot until I switched to a 7' one piece. I haven't gone back to the two piece 8' ever since.

I just read that you will be putting $ towards nice tackle. St. Croix Avid is what I have, matched up with Orra2 Inshore. For bottom fishing and distance casting, I have a 10' Casting rod matched with Penn Squall 15. I agree with what others are saying here... All depends on the type of fishing you have in mind.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Although no longer in production, I recommend the Penn 525 GS ( I have 2 of them ) . . . One tough little mother of a reel, especially after I put 4.25:1 gears into them !


Please show us all the Drum you've caught on them.. Maybe a Cobia, shark or two

Why on earth would you feel the need to change the gearing in it? Were you using it to jig on wreck with for reef donkeies. I don't know that I'd have been using a 525.. 

I mean really Dave..... Aside from salting the water for your Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. Then fishing from your livingroom or back deck.
When exactly have you been near any salt water to fish it?
I know you'd have told us if you had.

I have some 525s and although they are good reels for the most part in that price range... the drags actually SUCK...compared to Daiwas, ABU and Shimano..Especailly for Drum...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BasserJim said:


> Hey all, I seem to be really poor at the search function, because I searched for a couple visitations of this bit could t find anything.
> 
> What size reel should I be looking at for on a 7-6 to 8 foot pier and inlet fishing rod?
> 
> ...


And only pick one? 
Sorry I can't do it .. I'd have to have a different combo for each targeted species and method. ..I guess if you wanted to fish for flounder , trout, and throw an occasional gotcha plug . Maybe a ABU 5500 and a fast action medium to medium heavy rod.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> And only pick one?
> Sorry I can't do it .. I'd have to have a different combo for each targeted species and method. ..I guess if you wanted to fish for flounder , trout, and throw an occasional gotcha plug . Maybe a ABU 5500 and a fast action medium to medium heavy rod.


Fishing like a golfer? Look out from the pier, turn to your caddy for a suggestion and your choice of rod, reel and tackle? That's funny! But, that's what I do, that is except for the caddy. I haul all that myself.

I do have some lightweight equipment, but being into preparedness and having athletic fitness, I tend toward robust equipment that isn't pushed near it's limits for it to last and be dependable. I also don't fatigue by fishing all day with heavier equipment.

What really gets me using heavier equipment than might be necessary is I don't know how the big fish would know to move on because I'm using lighter equipment than would be ideal for that fish.

I just added to my collection with two Penn Spinfisher SSV 10500 reels. Especially saltwater fishing,, the fish might not cooperate with being a targeted size. It's not like the high altitude mountain lakes here in Utah where fish only get so big.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> And only pick one?
> Sorry I can't do it .. I'd have to have a different combo for each targeted species and method. ..I guess if you wanted to fish for flounder , trout, and throw an occasional gotcha plug . Maybe a ABU 5500 and a fast action medium to medium heavy rod.



Helpful. Thank you.


----------

